# Bildschirm wird nicht über HDMI erkannt



## Bigdaddyjoda1 (14. März 2013)

*Bildschirm wird nicht über HDMI erkannt*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe folgendes Problem:

Neuerdings wird mein Bildschrim nicht mehr erkannt, wenn er über HDMI angeschloßen ist.
Ich habe ein 3m HDMI-Kabel von Speedlink mit vergoldeten Kontakten. 

Dieses Problem trat schon vorher teilweise auf. Ich konnte es umgehen indem ich einen DVI->Vga Adapter an den Bildschirm angeschloßen habe.(Bildschirm hat nur 1x VGA und 1x HDMI) Das hilft leider nicht mehr.

Grafikkarte: AMD Radeon HD 5870 (2x DVI, 1x DisplayPort, 1x HDMI)
Board: Asus M5A97 R2.0
Bildschirm: Hannspree Xm-S 21"

Treiber sind alle aktuell. Für den Bildschirm habe ich keine Treiber gefunden, waren aber auch früher nicht nötig.
OS: Win7 x64

Habe einiges beim Googlen erfahren hat leider nicht geholfen. 
- Win-Taste+P
- Bildschirm vorher anschalten
- Kontakte säubern

Hat alles nicht geholfen. Ich hoffe jmd. kennt hier eine Möglichkeit, dass Problem zu beheben. Morgen leihe ich mir von einem Freund ein anderes HDMI-Kabel zum testen, aber eine andere Lösung wäre mir lieber.

MfG
Paddy


----------



## leckerbier (14. März 2013)

*AW: Bildschirm wird nicht über HDMI erkannt*

Teste erstmal ein anderes Kabel. Wenn das nicht funktioniert einfach wieder melden.


----------



## Klinge Xtream (14. März 2013)

*AW: Bildschirm wird nicht über HDMI erkannt*

Also nimm für nen normalen PC LCD lieber ein DVI Kabel


----------



## Bigdaddyjoda1 (14. März 2013)

*AW: Bildschirm wird nicht über HDMI erkannt*

@leckerbier: Ja das wäre die einfachste Lösung erstmal.

@Klinge Xtream: Das Problem an der Sache ist das der Bildschirm nur Vga oder HDMI hat und ein DVI auf Vga will die maximal bzw richtige Auflösung nicht annehmen. Auflösung sollte sein: 1680*1050. Bei einem Dvi auf Vga geht maximal 1440 * 900 und das sieht sch**** und unscharf aus


----------



## Klinge Xtream (14. März 2013)

*AW: Bildschirm wird nicht über HDMI erkannt*

Arghs, ein PC Moni ohne DVI, wer baut denn sowas?
OK, dann wäre die einfachste Lösung ja das HDMI Kabel zu Testen mit TV/Konsole oder so.
Wenn es einer der Anschlüsse ist muss du halt Testen.
Anderer Moni/TV am PC oder Moni an nen anderen PC.


----------



## Bigdaddyjoda1 (14. März 2013)

*AW: Bildschirm wird nicht über HDMI erkannt*

Da siehts bei mir ziemlich schlecht aus: Alter RöhrenTV, Ps2, nur alte VGA Monitore und einen 10 Jahre alten Ersatzrechner. Den Bildschirm(Hannspree) hab ich von nem Kumpel gekauft. Das DVI fehlt hat mich nie gestört, aber wenn man einen braucht und keiner da ist, ists auch super. Aber wie gesagt es ging ja sonst immer gut. Wie gesagt, ich kriege morgen ein anderes Kabel zum testen. Mal sehen was bei herum kommt.



EDIT: Ich habe jetzt ein anderes HDMI Kabel genommen und es wurde sofort erkannt. Ich probiere mal weiter mit dem neuen und alten.  Ich werde versuchen, dass mal bei meinem Kumpel testen.


----------

